# DUI Checkpoints, Roadblock



## Narcissa1128 (Jan 28, 2018)

did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
If so what happened?
I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!! 
I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear 
This actually happened to my husband (6 years ago ) not on a roadblock -not while driving uber -but he was charged and arrested for "trafficking " Bc someone else's purse(long story we had a house cleaning service at the time and he drove employee home the night before and she left her purse in our car ) was in our car and he was driving alone and he was charged w a felony. (The charge was dismissed about a year later after tons of money and time was thrown into that)
I'm not about to deal with those types of problems. Bc as we all know this type of tbing happens everyday. 
Any stories of something terrible like that occurring on uber driving time ?


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

I just want to preface what I’m about to say with this: I know this is a real possibility and it happens everyday and these are difficult situations to get through when you’re not really sure what’s in your car since you have a stranger in there. 

But you should look into the info that the ACLU has out there on dui checkpoints. First, they’re unlawful. I do believe that most of the time these are with a good cause in mind but stopping citizens to inspect paperwork and grill them with questions is not something that’s actually lawful. 

I’ve got a friend that has a delivery business and drives up and down the east coast consistently. Hits checkpoints and roadblocks often and when he does he simply says “no thanks. I am working and when I’m not driving I’m losing money. If I’m being detained without being charged then I need to speak with your supervisor.” He has had only one issue and after them holding him on the side of the road for about 20 minutes they let him go on his way. 
Now, this is not the approach I recommend. It’s just an example of how knowing your rights can help and that it is, in fact, unlawful. 

I’ve hit a DUI checkpoint 3 times while carrying a passenger. Each time I have my license ready. When I get to the officer I roll my window down all the way, hand them my license and tell them I’m Ubering tonight. They ask if I’ve been drinking or using any kind of drugs and I simply say no. I’m courteous and keep eye contact with the officer but don’t talk more than I have to. Nervous people talk a lot and look straight ahead or down in their laps. As soon as they hear I am Ubering they glance at the license and hand it back and wave me on. 

I’m not gonna lie though... I’m a mid 30’s white male. If I were black or brown then there could very well be more hassle involved. It’s not right, but that’s the crappy reality of America right now. 

Didn’t mean to make it political, but that’s the nature of duis and roadblocks... profiling


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Went through a checkpoint with the group of drunken dumbasses that I had to yell at to put their seatbelts on. The cops Waved me right through.



corniilius said:


> Went through a checkpoint with the group of drunken dumbasses that I had to yell at to put their seatbelts on. The cops Waved me right through.


Another reason I shut it down at midnight now.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...


So let me get this straight....your husband drove home some hot young maid late at night to make sure she got home safe??? There is no way she is forgetting a purse in the car unless some extracurricular activities were going on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> So let me get this straight....your husband drove home some hot young maid late at night to make sure she got home safe??? There is no way she is forgetting a purse in the car unless some extracurricular activities were going on.


Nailed it



corniilius said:


> Another reason I shut it down at midnight now.


Surprised you can do that as a part timer. 
Late night is what part timers do for the most part. 
For me its also because I try to do most of my driving while the family is sleeping.

8pm-3am approx


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

As an Uber driver u have complete immunity. Feel the power.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

freddieman said:


> As an Uber driver u have complete immunity. Feel the power.


Haha... I hope my comment didn't come off like this. That's just what I tell them.

When driving in my personal life I hand them my license and answer no to drinking or taking anything. After that they usually wave me on just the same.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

When they see the trade dress they smile and wave me through.

Politicians don't like Uber drivers very much but police do, because they're the ones who have to pick up the body parts when someone chooses not to call us. And that turns them off their donuts.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nailed it
> 
> Surprised you can do that as a part timer.
> Late night is what part timers do for the most part.
> ...


8am soccer games had a lot to do with that decision. Can't be driving baby girl around half asleep.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...


Girl, have you started driving yet? I feel like every day you post a new anxiety-filled thread regarding some remotely possible scenario that MIGHT happen......someone needs to say this: you are wayyyy overthinking it. You're making ME anxious just reading your posts! I don't know how you're even thinking of some of the stuff you're asking about.

It's really not that bad. Yes, a lot COULD happen, but remember, what you're reading on this site is about .01% of what goes on daily with regards to rideshare activity across the world. 99.99% of all rides go smoothly, they are totally uneventful, and nothing bad happens. Period.

At the rate you're going, your riders are going to be able to sense your high level of stress and doubt in yourself, as well as your anxiety regarding driving for Uber in general. You can't let them see you sweat - you have to stay cool and calm and let that laid-back energy fill your car.

I don't want to sound harsh - I'm sure you're going to be great - but you seem really hesitant about the whole idea of driving. The more you obsess about it, the more overwhelming and scary it's going to feel. Like I said in an earlier comment, RIP THAT BANDAID OFF and drive, already!

Good luck and be safe! You're going to be fine.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Girl, have you started driving yet? I feel like every day you post a new anxiety-filled thread regarding some remotely possible scenario that MIGHT happen......someone needs to say this: you are wayyyy overthinking it. You're making ME anxious just reading your posts! I don't know how you're even thinking of some of the stuff you're asking about.
> 
> It's really not that bad. Yes, a lot COULD happen, but remember, what you're reading on this site is about .01% of what goes on daily with regards to rideshare activity across the world. 99.99% of all rides go smoothly, they are totally uneventful, and nothing bad happens. Period.
> 
> ...


Nailed it Jules,
Like the fifth post about starting to Uber.....lol
Was thinking the same thing.....what's next, a random driver in the USA got beat up from pax and do you think it could happen to me.

If she drives anything like the anxiety posts, it won't be a long venture.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Get a dash cam. It could provide evidence of the passenger fidgeting / stashing their stash in your car. It will also show where they were siting and if the drugs are found near where they were siting it could help prove your innocence.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Get a dash cam. It could provide evidence of the passenger fidgeting / stashing their stash in your car. It will also show where they were siting and if the drugs are found near where they were siting it could help prove your innocence.


Yea but what if I lose my brakes going down a hill....and what if Pax decides to yell at me....what happens if a pax poops on my seats


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Get a dash cam. It could provide evidence of the passenger fidgeting / stashing their stash in your car. It will also show where they were siting and if the drugs are found near where they were siting it could help prove your innocence.


No one is leaving their stash in a driver's car for Pete's sake! I *WISH*a rider would leave their stash in my car. Seriously- none of the issues brought up by OP will happen. NONE.

Things being brought up as possible scenarios are less likely to happen than winning the lottery; let's not feed into this poor girl's anxiety even more.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> No one is leaving their stash in a driver's car for Pete's sake! I *WISH*a rider would leave their stash in my car. Seriously- none of the issues brought up by OP will happen. NONE.
> 
> Things being brought up as possible scenarios are less likely to happen than winning the lottery; let's not feed into this poor girl's anxiety even more.


Seriously, a stash find would be like Christmas Day. The only thing I worry about is getting my car home not hit or crashed.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Girl, have you started driving yet? I feel like every day you post a new anxiety-filled thread regarding some remotely possible scenario that MIGHT happen......someone needs to say this: you are wayyyy overthinking it. You're making ME anxious just reading your posts! I don't know how you're even thinking of some of the stuff you're asking about.
> 
> It's really not that bad. Yes, a lot COULD happen, but remember, what you're reading on this site is about .01% of what goes on daily with regards to rideshare activity across the world. 99.99% of all rides go smoothly, they are totally uneventful, and nothing bad happens. Period.
> 
> ...


Could be saduber or damsilindistress new character


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Julescase said:


> No one is leaving their stash in a driver's car for Pete's sake! I *WISH*a rider would leave their stash in my car. Seriously- none of the issues brought up by OP will happen. NONE.
> 
> Things being brought up as possible scenarios are less likely to happen than winning the lottery; let's not feed into this poor girl's anxiety even more.


That reminds me, I need to get something from my trunk.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Guys, everything she said is true. 
It's really happening. 
It happened to me tonight and I've heard it's happening all over the country. 

YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Could be saduber or damsilindistress new character


Now that I think of it, her profile pic does look like it came from the same Russian mail order bride catalogue as DamseLinDistresS. Lighting is even the same.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Now that I think of it, her profile pic does look like it came from the same Russian mail order bride catalogue as DamseLinDistresS. Lighting is even the same.


My hypotenuse is mistaken cuz saduber and damsel have impeccable writing skills including dotting all i's and crossing all t's. There goes my theory.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Never, ever, consent to a search of your car.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Surgeio said:


> Never, ever, consent to a search of your car.


Everybody ... read ^^^ again. Never ... ever.
If they gunna, let em, don't resist. But, make sure everyone, every cop there knows that you are not consenting to a search. 
"Reasonable cause" is something that a judge decides, not a cop. But, if you give permission ... then your lawyer and a judge can't help you.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

wow, lmao. I've never been in a police checkpoint/roadblock cause Texas. what kind of authoritative commie hellhole do you people live in???


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

When I lived in western New York, they sometimes had roadblocks to check that safety inspection decals were up to date. I moved there with a sports car that probably would not have passed the safety inspection, and since the Wisconsin plates had a long time before expiration, I just kept driving with the old plates. One day on the way home from work, there was a state police roadblock, and when they saw the out of state plates, they waved me through. 

Whew.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> Never, ever, consent to a search of your car.


Great advice... If you're white


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I've never been stopped at any road block/whatever in Washington State. If you're obeying the traffic laws and your tags are valid, you shouldn't be getting stopped by police, and


Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...


Maybe you should leave Ubering up to the professionals.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> wow, lmao. I've never been in a police checkpoint/roadblock cause Texas. what kind of authoritative commie hellhole do you people live in???


I live in the Peoples Republic of California.
We are in a state that is the highest sales tax, income tax, and gas tax in the country.
And our governor wants to spend billions on a fast train from LA to SF. 
You can't walk down the streets of SF after dark, you will probly step in human excrement.
The Utopia that we call California.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nailed it


I'll wager a case of beer he certainly did nail the "house keeper" ....and not only in the car...


----------



## ATC727 (Aug 2, 2015)

Great question. While this is very rare, if someone is entering your car with lots of bags...etc. just look through the backseat after the ride to see if they dropped anything. Always be aware of your surroundings!

If you truly came across a DUI checkpoint, and you had a purse with things inside that didn’t belong to you.... Any arrests after that would be unconstitutional. 

Now if the purse belonged to you and the police conducted a field sobriety test, then yes. 

But truly to have a purse that usually has other people’s names in it, you would just be held up a little longer for the investigation to complete and shouldn’t be charged with anything .

Stay safe guys.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I live in the Peoples Republic of California.
> We are in a state that is the highest sales tax, income tax, and gas tax in the country.
> And our governor wants to spend billions on a fast train from LA to SF.
> You can't walk down the streets of SF after dark, you will probly step in human excrement.
> The Utopia that we call California.


I wouldn't believe this if I hadn't experienced it myself.

Went to a show at SHN in December. 
Had to walk a few blocks.

One of those blocks I was literally gagging.
It was so bad I couldn't help myself. 
Couldn't breath. 
When we got to the entrance my wife was cracking up because she said it looked like I had been crying.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great advice... If you're white
> 
> View attachment 202824


Skin color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

If you think being violated at a check point after someone leaves a stash in your car is terrifying, wait until you accept a ping to find it's someone you know after you arrive.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great advice... If you're white
> 
> View attachment 202824


Doesnt matter what color of your skin. Never consent. They may search it anyways, regardless of skin color, but if you refuse consent and they do so anyways, they violated your constitutional 4th amendment rights by not securing a warrant. Depending on state and legal precedence, its possible to have any evidence found thrown out of court. At least this was the case in the past, not sure if still applicable.



dirtylee said:


> wow, lmao. I've never been in a police checkpoint/roadblock cause Texas. what kind of authoritative commie hellhole do you people live in???


You're up in Dallas Fort Worth.

I'm not sure if they are still doing it or if it happens in Texas, which I wouldn't doubt, but they had border patrol check points with in 100 miles from the border.

I havent been that close to the border since 9/11 so I have no experience with those checkpoints but I find it entertaining watching the youtube channels of the people that do the "Am I being detained or am i free to go?"

Unless you committed a crime, they legally cannot hold you at a checkpoint.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 6, 2018)

Move to a state that doesnt have 1950s drug laws...

In California ALL drugs heroin, crack, meth in personal amounts is a misdemeanor not a felony

I had the police show up once and I had a big pile of meth on the table in plain sight and they let me keep it and they left...... this was in Santa Ana CA



Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> C'Mon now. Do you really think that a male can't control himself? I mean, when I see this bent over in front of me dusting the coffee table all I think about is "Man, I'm sure as hell going to have a clean house when she's done."
> 
> View attachment 202816


Well the picture you provided portrays an accurate account of the scenario. Husband drives maid home. Since it is late at night, he offers to walk her to the door. She left purse in car with keys, but door is unlocked. Husband offers to go in to make sure all is safe. All is good. Maid is tired from a long day of work and heads to shower, but asks husband to stay because she is still afraid someone may have broken in. Some times goes by and in the end both husband and maid are satisfied. A happy ending for all. Until, the hubby gets pulled over by the cops and they find the drugs.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP is thinking correctly. Having pax in car with drugs/illegal whatever, can and will result in driver being charged also.

Heck, just dropping/picking up a pax at a drug house can get driver pulled over and car searched. This driver was also a lawyer, but still had to go through the hassles of it all:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Girl, have you started driving yet? I feel like every day you post a new anxiety-filled thread regarding some remotely possible scenario that MIGHT happen......someone needs to say this: you are wayyyy overthinking it. You're making ME anxious just reading your posts! I don't know how you're even thinking of some of the stuff you're asking about.
> 
> It's really not that bad. Yes, a lot COULD happen, but remember, what you're reading on this site is about .01% of what goes on daily with regards to rideshare activity across the world. 99.99% of all rides go smoothly, they are totally uneventful, and nothing bad happens. Period.
> 
> ...


Thank you! She is from the RDU area and has been posting on our city forum with one anxiety after another. I was not quite as nice about it but said the same thing. Get out there and do it and show no fear! Then she'll figure out it's not worth it in our area unless you drive late night.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> OP is thinking correctly. Having pax in car with drugs/illegal whatever, can and will result in driver being charged also.
> 
> Heck, just dropping/picking up a pax at a drug house can get driver pulled over and car searched. This driver was also a lawyer, but still had to go through the hassles or it all:


That driver, Jesse Bright, was great. There is a part 1 video before this where the initial cop threatened him. I don't think the cop got fired but it did make the papers here (he is in Wilmington NC) and it definitely showed the darker side of police behavior and traffic stops.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...


I've been though a number of them. I see you are in San Diego, as am I. OKay, these usually happen towards the south bound I5 ramp on Mission Bay Dr in Pacific Beach. so.....take a Detour.

Late at night is when they have them, so as I'm exiting PB, and I need to go south, I detour to avoid the trap, so drive straight out Balboa, U turn at the first intersection, then jump on the 5 south on west bound Balboa, just as you go under the underpass, the south bound 5 ramp comes up, and you'll avoid the trap on south bound 1/5 ramp on Mission Bay Blvd

But, if you do go through them, all that happens is that They ask "have you consumed any alcoholic beverages tonight?". I reply "No sir, I'm working right now, driving for Uber". Then they just wave me on.

that's all that ever happened. I've been through many of them over the years.

I suppose it could happen, but if you see a road block on down the road, just detour before you get trapped.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It is legal to make a maneuver to get around them AS LONG AS IT'S NOT AN ILLEGAL maneuver. 
So, IF you make an illegal turn, or an unsafe turn, or whatever ... they usually have a cop watching for that -- he will come and get you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Here in Raleigh they are pretty good at placing them in an area where you can't see them till you get up to them or it's a long stretch of restricted access. They will set up a few cars at turns to avoid the checkpoint and stop people there as well. It doesn't happen very often, I've been through 3 in 3 1/2 years of doing this but I haven't had a problem, they even let me go when I had 2 drunk 19 or 20 year old girls in the car, the cop was happy that they weren't driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, for starters don't let cops usurp your rights, WYSIWYG when it comes to legal "searches" without a warrant.....

But if it comes to that: scoff and demand fingerprints to identify owner.

Although chances are even cops can figure it out if you tell em you're Uber/Lyft...


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am a female driver. I work mostly nights. I have had drunks wanting to dance with me in the car, college kids talking so loud I was counting the minutes till they got out, people crying, etc. Every ride is different. That is why I do it. I think I even facilitated in a few drug deals. You just cannot overthink things or you will never drive. Can you be killed by a pax, Yes. Can you get arrested, yes. You can also be killed while sitting in a restaurant minding your own business. If you keep worrying about the what if’s you will become a hermit afraid to go outside.


----------



## john146 (May 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It is legal to make a maneuver to get around them AS LONG AS IT'S NOT AN ILLEGAL maneuver.
> So, IF you make an illegal turn, or an unsafe turn, or whatever ... they usually have a cop watching for that -- he will come and get you.


They will come after you regardless. By attempting to avoid the block, you have given them probable cause to stop you and even search your car. For all they know, you could have a dead body in your trunk. Attempting to elude the law is never a good idea.



LAbDog65 said:


> I am a female driver. I work mostly nights. I have had drunks wanting to dance with me in the car, college kids talking so loud I was counting the minutes till they got out, people crying, etc. Every ride is different. That is why I do it. I think I even facilitated in a few drug deals. You just cannot overthink things or you will never drive. Can you be killed by a pax, Yes. Can you get arrested, yes. You can also be killed while sitting in a restaurant minding your own business. If you keep worrying about the what if's you will become a hermit afraid to go outside.


Excellent advice


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I live in the Peoples Republic of California.
> We are in a state that is the highest sales tax, income tax, and gas tax in the country.
> And our governor wants to spend billions on a fast train from LA to SF.
> You can't walk down the streets of SF after dark, you will probly step in human excrement.
> The Utopia that we call California.


Come to San Diego, Utopia, almost.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Girl, have you started driving yet? I feel like every day you post a new anxiety-filled thread regarding some remotely possible scenario that MIGHT happen......someone needs to say this: you are wayyyy overthinking it. You're making ME anxious just reading your posts! I don't know how you're even thinking of some of the stuff you're asking about.
> 
> It's really not that bad. Yes, a lot COULD happen, but remember, what you're reading on this site is about .01% of what goes on daily with regards to rideshare activity across the world. 99.99% of all rides go smoothly, they are totally uneventful, and nothing bad happens. Period.
> 
> ...


Every ride i have fiven has been uneventful. Fun, great conversation but uneventful


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...





Narcissa1128 said:


> did you ever have to go through a roadblock as a uber driver with a pax?
> If so what happened?
> I'm so worried what if a pax happens to have drugs /pills on them they obviously will stash their pills in drivers car and in the state of NC the driver gets the charge!!
> I have seriously thought about this long and hard and am even limiting my driving time to just daytimes partly Bc of this fear
> ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

john146 said:


> They will come after you regardless. By attempting to avoid the block, you have given them probable cause to stop you and even search your car. For all they know, you could have a dead body in your trunk. Attempting to elude the law is never a good idea


Maybe that's the law in Georgia. But, every state has different laws. In California you can make a legal move to avoid 'any obstruction', this includes a DUI checkpoint. This is a decision of a California Supreme court judge about six years ago.
That decision has no effect in Georgia - and Georgia's laws about a cop chasing me down because I turned into my driveway a half block before their DUI checkpoint don't apply in California. 
Every state's laws are different.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am a female driver. I work mostly nights. I have had drunks wanting to dance with me in the car, college kids talking so loud I was counting the minutes till they got out, people crying, etc. Every ride is different. That is why I do it. I think I even facilitated in a few drug deals. You just cannot overthink things or you will never drive. Can you be killed by a pax, Yes. Can you get arrested, yes. You can also be killed while sitting in a restaurant minding your own business. If you keep worrying about the what if's you will become a hermit afraid to go outside.


Oh she's never driving now. One less on the road in the RDU market!


----------



## john146 (May 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe that's the law in Georgia. But, every state has different laws. In California you can make a legal move to avoid 'any obstruction', this includes a DUI checkpoint. This is a decision of a California Supreme court judge about six years ago.
> That decision has no effect in Georgia - and Georgia's laws about a cop chasing me down because I turned into my driveway a half block before their DUI checkpoint don't apply in California.
> Every state's laws are different.


Turning into your driveway isn't considered attempting to elude, even in Georgia. Like Georgia, attempting to elude or evade a police officer is a crime in California.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

In PA....they sit on the opposite side of road and pull over if you exit or try a turn around. I haven't seen a DUI check point in fifteen years here and we are bar's galore in my market


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> No one is leaving their stash in a driver's car for Pete's sake! I *WISH*a rider would leave their stash in my car. Seriously- none of the issues brought up by OP will happen. NONE.
> 
> Things being brought up as possible scenarios are less likely to happen than winning the lottery; let's not feed into this poor girl's anxiety even more.


Somebody left a small bag of weed in my car once, it must have dropped out of their pocket. I don't smoke it so I just dumped it in the



No one is leaving their stash in a driver's car for Pete's sake! I *WISH*a rider would leave their stash in my car. Seriously- none of the issues brought up by OP will happen. NONE.
Things being brought up as possible scenarios are less likely to happen than winning the lottery; let's not feed into this poor girl's anxiety even more.[/QUOTE said:


> Post got cut off - should have read:
> 
> Somebody left a small bag of weed in my car once, it must have dropped out of their pocket. I don't smoke it so I just dumped it in the nearest McDonalds trash bin.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

john146 said:


> Turning into your driveway isn't considered attempting to elude, even in Georgia. Like Georgia, attempting to elude or evade a police officer is a crime in California.


Except you're not eluding or evading a police officer just because you turned around before a DUI check point. No officer has initiated a traffic stop on you, and you are free to travel around within the United States. Unless there are "no U-turn" signs or something like that, or an unsafe act while turning around, it is not illegal to turn your vehicle around.


----------



## john146 (May 19, 2017)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> Except you're not eluding or evading a police officer just because you turned around before a DUI check point. No officer has initiated a traffic stop on you, and you are free to travel around within the United States. Unless there are "no U-turn" signs or something like that, or an unsafe act while turning around, it is not illegal to turn your vehicle around.


Ok try it the next time you see a road block. I guarantee you they will come after you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> Somebody left a small bag of weed in my car once, it must have dropped out of their pocket. I don't smoke it so I just dumped it in the


You've got to quit throwing tips away.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

john146 said:


> Ok try it the next time you see a road block. I guarantee you they will come after you.


Okay, I will. And I'll ask the police officer why I'm being pulled over. I'm allowed to turn around to avoid going through a DUI check point. That doesn't make me a criminal and it certainly doesn't give any police officer reasonable suspicion OR probable cause to pull me over. What if I had forgotten something? What if I changed my mind regarding my trip I was taking or maybe I just didn't feel like going through a BS DUI check point?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

john146 said:


> Ok try it the next time you see a road block. I guarantee you they will come after you.


Maybe in Georgia they do. 
I keep saying this: Each state has its own laws.
If they do that in Cali; the judge will throw the case out, and the driver has a civil liberties lawsuit possibility against the department for violation of civil rights.
That's in California.
Each state has different laws.
Each state has different laws, and
each state has different laws.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Julescase said:


> No one is leaving their stash in a driver's car for Pete's sake! I *WISH*a rider would leave their stash in my car. Seriously- none of the issues brought up by OP will happen. NONE.
> 
> Things being brought up as possible scenarios are less likely to happen than winning the lottery; let's not feed into this poor girl's anxiety even more.


Oh, it has happened to me.
Back in the day when I was driving cab in San Francisco ... busy Friday nite, summer, lots of tourists, good times.
I get a radio call from dispatch "A customer called and said they left a very small package in your car, back seat." 
I radioed back "10-6" (stand by) and pulled over to look.
Yup, there it was. A folded "snow seal" which is a piece of plastic used to keep moisture out of your cocaine stash. From the thickness it was about a half gram.
I dropped in it a storm drain right there at my feet.
Got in and radioed that there was nothing there.
Dispatch says "The passenger is offering a $100 tip if you should find it."
I radioed back that there is "no chance that I will ever find it."
Dispatch 10-4'd with a chuckle. I told her later what I found, and what I did with it.

I could just see it. Me bounding up the front stairs, ringing the doorbell and saying "Hey, I got your coke here. You got my $100?"
Then hearing, "You are under arrest for trafficking narcotics."

A sting? Maybe.
Coke was selling for $100 a gram back then.
Why would he pay me $100 for half of that?

I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The laws concerning DUI checkpoints prevents the officer from searching for anything else other than that drunk and Driver. If you're drunk I don't think they're allowed to search your car. But I was just reading on these laws because I have other issues with the police as can be seen in an off topic thread.

They're not allowed to set up checkpoints to trap people on offenses other than drunk and driving


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The laws concerning DUI checkpoints prevents the officer from searching for anything else other than that drunk and Driver. If you're drunk I don't think they're allowed to search your car. But I was just reading on these laws because I have other issues with the police as can be seen in an off topic thread.
> 
> They're not allowed to set up checkpoints to trap people on offenses other than drunk and driving


I don't know about either of those things. 
If you are drunk they can certainly look for additional evidence like an open container, you've given them probable cause i would guess. 
As far as traffic stops, while the traffic stop might well be for dui if they see our smell anything suspicious that allows them to move forward.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

These things vary from state to state.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gilby said:


> These things vary from state to state.


I have said the same thing here over, and over, and over.
In fact, I think I said it in this very thread. Nicer though, I bet. 
Why don't these kids listen?
Or is it poor comprehension, or retention?
Do all Uber drivers have ADD? Are we really that stoopid? 
We deserve to be taken advantage of. 
Thank you Uber; for using a kinder, gentler machine-gun hand.

IN CALIFORNIA, when they impound the car, they have to 'inventory' the contents. 
Now, if, in the course of doing the 'inventory' they 'discover' contraband, well ...

But please, before you (sitting in Wisconsin) tell me that is wrong, because of WVC sec 11048.1 that is not true ... please, I said IN CALIFORNIA.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> When they see the trade dress they smile and wave me through.
> 
> Politicians don't like Uber drivers very much but police do, because they're the ones who have to pick up the body parts when someone chooses not to call us. And that turns them off their donuts.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Now that I think of it, her profile pic does look like it came from the same Russian mail order bride catalogue as DamseLinDistresS. Lighting is even the same.


corniilius .....you migbt have a hard time explaining this picture....











dirtylee said:


> wow, lmao. I've never been in a police checkpoint/roadblock cause Texas. what kind of authoritative commie hellhole do you people live in???


Same here.....no checkpoints in North Dakota.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Some day, one of your groups will confess to being off duty police. Ask them. Tell them a passenger left dope in your car and you threw it out. "But what would have happened if I was stopped with it in your seat, when I'm alone?". Boom, free legal advice.

3 months ago, my party of 4 had 3 Hillsborough County sheriff's deputies and a 9-1-1 dispatcher. I asked about an open beer I found the previous day, and how I did not even hear it get opened. If I blow 0.00, no charge. If a passenger is there and they blow anything other than 0.00, they get a $90 fine. It is a secondary offense.

I did not ask about drugs, because alcohol is 10 times as common in my vehicle.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I once went through a checkpoint with some obnoxious drunks, cops were acting all big and bad for no reason, after I was cleared they decided to do a background check on all the passengers and ran all 4 of their licenses, passengers complied but weren't very happy and started talking crap, cop goes on a power Trip and threatens to ticket the passengers in the back for not having seatbelts on (they aren't even required in the back seat in Illinois).
Another time I got pulled over in Rosemont because one of my rear light was out, had an obnoxious drunk in the back and when the cop came to check my licence the dude in the back started slurring a lot of crap at the cop (hey driver don't worry about this pig, they mess with innocent people for no reason, and a lot of other things) he made sure the cop heard it loud and clear. This was in 2015 when Uber was still fairly new and cop didn't know what Uber was, he was having a good laugh while getting irritated at the same time but he got a call on his radio for a legit emergency so he quickly told me to get that light fixed ASAP, told the passenger "if I ever see you drunk again I'm gonna arrest you" (while winking to me with a small smirk on his face) and let me go.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Narcissa1128 said:


> This actually happened to my husband (6 years ago ) not on a roadblock -not while driving uber -but he was charged and arrested for "trafficking " Bc someone else's purse(long story we had a house cleaning service at the time and he drove employee home the night before and she left her purse in our car ) was in our car and he was driving alone and he was charged w a felony.


I gotta go with everyone else on here.

1) the only way a purse would be forgotten is if she was "distracted" (or drunk or high) and 
2) having a drug habit on a house-cleaner's salary would not cut it. Even for recreational use.
3) and was it confirmed that the purse actually belonged to the house-cleaner? Or was that just his excuse/the legal defense.

She's got a side gig going on.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> I once went through a checkpoint with some obnoxious drunks, cops were acting all big and bad for no reason, after I was cleared they decided to do a background check on all the passengers and ran all 4 of their licenses, passengers complied but weren't very happy and started talking crap, cop goes on a power Trip and threatens to ticket the passengers in the back for not having seatbelts on (they aren't even required in the back seat in Illinois).
> Another time I got pulled over in Rosemont because one of my rear light was out, had an obnoxious drunk in the back and when the cop came to check my licence the dude in the back started slurring a lot of crap at the cop (hey driver don't worry about this pig, they mess with innocent people for no reason, and a lot of other things) he made sure the cop heard it loud and clear. This was in 2015 when Uber was still fairly new and cop didn't know what Uber was, he was having a good laugh while getting irritated at the same time but he got a call on his radio for a legit emergency so he quickly told me to get that light fixed ASAP, told the passenger "if I ever see you drunk again I'm gonna arrest you" (while winking to me with a small smirk on his face) and let me go.


Chicago they lucky they didn't get shot. THE most corrupt PD in the world. 
In California, the cops can ask you to ID yourself: if you give them a name, you have ID'd yourself - and they can't run wants n warrants unless they have cause.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Chicago they lucky they didn't get shot. THE most corrupt PD in the world.
> In California, the cops can ask you to ID yourself: if you give them a name, you have ID'd yourself - and they can't run wants n warrants unless they have cause.


This was out in the burbs so I didn't have to deal with the Chicago PD.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> When they see the trade dress they smile and wave me through.
> 
> Politicians don't like Uber drivers very much but police do, because they're the ones who have to pick up the body parts when someone chooses not to call us. And that turns them off their donuts.


Cops like us because they assume Uber has run background checks on us and they classify us in their heads as "good guys". They do the same if you work security or as a teacher, both jobs I've held and both have allowed me wave-throughs.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Cops like us because they assume Uber has run background checks on us and they classify us in their heads as "good guys". They do the same if you work security or as a teacher, both jobs I've held and both have allowed me wave-throughs.


Anyone can get an Uber sticker and put it in the windshield


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Anyone can get an Uber sticker and put it in the windshield


Come on now, who would pretend to be an Uber driver?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Come on now, who would pretend to be an Uber driver?


A//holes trying to pick up drunk girls at bar closing.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> corniilius .....you migbt have a hard time explaining this picture....
> View attachment 217147
> 
> 
> Same here.....no checkpoints in North Dakota.


Still both faker than Uber's promises or making money.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> Anyone can get an Uber sticker and put it in the windshield


True story.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Come on now, who would pretend to be an Uber driver?


A drunk driver trying to go through a checkpoint 
A creep trying to pick up girls to do bad things 
Someone trying to take cash fares after a busy event


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> A drunk driver trying to go through a checkpoint
> A creep trying to pick up girls to do bad things
> Someone trying to take cash fares after a busy event


ALL of these people have higher social standing than an UBER DRIVER.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> ALL of these people have higher social standing than an UBER DRIVER.


Speak for yourself, I just do this for play money.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Come on now, who would pretend to be an Uber driver?


At the main campus of the state University where I drive, you cannot drive onto campus without an ID. Either a student or employee ID, or else they check your license and log your entry.

But if you have an Uber sticker on, they just wave your ass right onto campus, no delay.

This is their "security" policy; they have had a lot of attacks on campus from outsiders.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Speak for yourself, I just do this for play money.


And THAT is the difference between a pro, and a hoe.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And THAT is the difference between a pro, and a hoe.


Some people still think Uber is a career. SMH


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Some people still think Uber is a career. SMH


seriously


----------

